# Cat Refuses To Leave The TV When Snooker Is On



## catseverywhere (Sep 22, 2008)

Not really a problem I suppose but just wondered if any other people have had the same problem, doesn't seem to be any particular player he watches, just seems to like the coloured snooker balls I reckon


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Think it's the balls as some of ours watch telly and love it when it's football or something with lots of movement


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Many years ago my parents had a cat that did the same - it used to paw at the balls (trying to catch them I assume)
regards
sue


----------



## Maisie&Miley (Jun 24, 2008)

Ha ha ha!! Maisie is obsessed with football, its so funny, her head just follows the ball everywhere, its only a matter of time before she shouts 'GOAL'


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

Ours prefer the laptop, the little buggers try and catch the cursor.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Ours prefer the laptop, the little buggers try and catch the cursor.


*Hahaha, mine do that too, lol

They seem to like animal programmes, especially ones with birds or lions in them*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine are dedicated to formula one....they chase the cars all over the TV!!! Plus, every time I sit down at the computer, they jump up trying to catch the cursor!

I'm hoping they will grow out of it but I'm not holding my breath!!!

Louise
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl mine like to watch tv, they even have free veiw in the cat house  *


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine love the TV too, football, tennis, snooker animal programs. 

Its cute. 

Sue


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

We used to have a cat that liked to watch Crufts!


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Sarnajes said:


> We used to have a cat that liked to watch Crufts!


LOL, that's fab!! made me smile


----------



## potatoes (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine likes golf...was watching the Ryder cup recently. Which is excellent cause I love sports...perfect cat! I'm trying to teach him the offside rule now...


----------

